# Mudguards for a Cannondale Topstone



## London Commuter 2019 (29 Feb 2020)

Hello

I have a Cannondale Topstone RX. Took it for a very wet and muddy ride today, completely covered in gunk and I wasn't recognisable by the end of the ride. Link to bike: https://www.evanscycles.com/cannondale-topstone-ultegra-rx-2020-gravel-bike-EV360811 

Does anyone have any decent recommendations for mudguards that are full length, good-looking and easy to fit for a Cannondale Topstone? The tyres are 700 - 37c.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

SKS chromoplastics are very good.
No fixed mudguards are especially easy to fit, get lbs to do


----------



## Cycleops (29 Feb 2020)

You should be able to get one on the rear but the front may be problematic, doesn't look like there are mounts near the drop out and there's no mounting hole in the top of the carbon fork.
It's always a good idea to post a link so we know what specific model you are talking about.


----------



## London Commuter 2019 (29 Feb 2020)

Cycleops said:


> You should be able to get one on the rear but the front may be problematic, doesn't look like there are mounts near the drop out and there's no mounting hole in the top of the carbon fork.
> It's always a good idea to post a link so we know what specific model you are talking about.



Thanks - I've now amended my original post with the link.


----------



## London Commuter 2019 (29 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> SKS chromoplastics are very good.
> No fixed mudguards are especially easy to fit, get lbs to do



They do look excellent. I am thinking the 50mm width (which covers 700x38-45) though there's also the 45mm width (for 700x28-38). I'm thinking of erring on the side of bigger size, but do you have any thoughts? Do you think these would be OK for my bike?

Thinking I will buy these and ask my LBS to fit.


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

London Commuter 2019 said:


> They do look excellent. I am thinking the 50mm width (which covers 700x38-45) though there's also the 45mm width (for 700x28-38). I'm thinking of erring on the side of bigger size, but do you have any thoughts? Do you think these would be OK for my bike?
> 
> Thinking I will buy these and ask my LBS to fit.


Ask your LBS to supply and fit?


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2020)

Fitting mudguards is the least favourite job in the workshop.

It makes sense to let them choose the mudguards and fit them.

You might save a few quid on the parts by buying online, but I imagine the shop would charge more to fit mudguards you supply than their own, so there may not be an overall saving.

My local bike shop operates on a free fitting model for parts and accessories.

Their retail price may be a bit more than online, but that's evened out by the 'free' fitting.


----------

